# 27" maxxis Zillas



## M77ruger (Oct 13, 2016)

New guy here and just picked up my 2017 rancher 420 4x4 Sra 2 months ago. I ordered some 25" mud bugs for the factory rims the first week I got it. Well I like the tires but I am really wanting to go taller for more ground clearance. I am looking at some 27" maxxis zillas and some 12" itp wheels. My question is are these good tires and do they measure 27" or smaller? Do they pull well in mud and is this a good all around tire? Thanks in advance


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

They are GREAT tires, one the best all around tires you can get.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

They are great tires as mentioned, but the 27's do run a little small, they only measure around 26" unless you really put a lot of air in them, which I do not suggest. 

But the 28's do measure true, so it's a lot bigger jump up to the 28. 

You would probably be fine with the 27's if you don't plan to lift it. If you plan on lifting it go with the 28's, and it should all fit and look fine.


----------

